# Funny Doe pic



## swashmore (Nov 29, 2005)

I thought this was a unique picture - looks almost like a moose.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 29, 2005)

*What is the deal?*

Um, you wanna' explain that??


----------



## Trizey (Nov 29, 2005)

That hurts my neck just looking at that!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 29, 2005)

What the heck.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 29, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Um, you wanna' explain that??



shes got an itch of course


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 29, 2005)

she is part of the witness relocation program


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 29, 2005)

I need a trip to the chiropractor after looking at that pic. Great picture.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah, OK, I see it now.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 29, 2005)

She has her feed bag strapped on, of course....


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 29, 2005)

camera shy?


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 29, 2005)

Woodsong said:
			
		

> she is part of the witness relocation program


----------



## ZACK (Nov 29, 2005)

Thats one cool pic.  It took me a while to figure that one out.


----------



## Harvester (Nov 29, 2005)

ZACK said:
			
		

> Thats one cool pic. It took me a while to figure that one out.


 
took me longer.............man I'm slow


----------



## Beehaw (Dec 1, 2005)

Apparently she is accustomed to the paparazzi!!


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 2, 2005)

I was going to say a faceless moose at that.
Thanks for adding the eyes and nose, thats much better.


----------



## holadude (Dec 5, 2005)

Definitely either Bigfoot or a cougar!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 5, 2005)

holadude said:
			
		

> Definitely either Bigfoot or a cougar!



   

that must be that panther pic that we have been waiting on......


----------



## Dub (Dec 5, 2005)

the Linda Blair of does.........


----------



## displacedhntr (Dec 5, 2005)

Wish I could do that!   


 Did you get a picture of a buck a few minutes later?


----------



## J Ferguson (Dec 5, 2005)

Harvester said:
			
		

> took me longer.............man I'm slow




Been looking at it fer a week and just got it  

that is cool it will throw you fer a loop at first


----------



## Mauiboy (Dec 7, 2005)

If I did not know better shes looking at Wendigo!


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 7, 2005)

its one of those rare faceless deer-mooses!


----------

